

The TCK Trap - pquerna
http://skife.org/java/jcp/2010/12/07/the-tck-trap.html

======
andrewmccall
I made similar comments in previous posts about the TCK and why it's actually
much worse than it seems.

The end result is that the only open source Java will be the 'Open' JDK -
anything else gets any traction and it's open to being shut down without
notice.

This is why we all need to get behind the ASF and support Harmony.

------
tzs
"The requested URL /java/jcp/2010/12/07/the-tck-
trap.html<http://skife.org/java/jcp/2010/12/07/the-tck-trap.html> was not
found on this server."

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Also posted on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1979526>

No comments there though...

~~~
tzs
Flagging this one, then.

------
brianm
Link in title is broken, is missing the <http://>

Use

<http://skife.org/java/jcp/2010/12/07/the-tck-trap.html>

-Brian

